# Avoiding the AdBlue Rip-Off



## SwissJetPilot

It's bad enough the gas companies are charging more for diesel than petrol in some countries (Switzerland for example). Now to add insult to injury, they're charging ridiculous prices for Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) or as most of us know it AdBlue. Adblue, for those who don't know, is nothing but very pure urea and deionised water.

If you look for it in your local store, gas station or road-side fuel stop, you'll be amazed at the prices they charge for this stuff. I've seen a single 1.89-liter dispenser bottle selling as high as 20-Euro! Generally the cheapest is in 5-liter canisters for around 10-15 Euro. However, if you happen to have a commercial truck (lorry or LKV) station near by, you'll find you can buy it right out of an AdBlue pump for less than 60-cents per liter.

But what's interesting is they have a rather large sign that says "For commercial vehicles only."

Turns out the DEF (AdBlue) for commercial trucks is the exact same formulation as is used in passenger vehicles. The only issue is the dispensing volume can quickly overwhelm a car which typically can only take on average about 15-30 liters. Because the dispense rate for commercial trucks is around 10-liter/minute (that's about the same rate as your garden hose) there's a high risk of accidentally over filling your cars AdBlue tank and getting yourself drenched with AdBlue.

To avoid being pulled over the table by the gas station, I bought two, brand new 25-liter containers from Amazon with the intention of buying AdBlue from a local truck stop for half the pre-packaged price. Plus I don't have the hassle of disposing of the empty bottles and can just reuse my 25-liter canisters indefinitely. But it turns out you can't dispense AdBlue without an AdBlue Magnetic Adapter.

At the local Shell station, the manager came out to see what I was doing and asked me "_Are you buying that for a car or truck?_" and of course I said "_truck_". Then he said, "_Sorry, but without the Magnetic Adapter, it won't dispense_." I asked him, "_Well do you have one?_" To which he answered, "_Yes I do, unfortunately we have been told not to let people use it. But you can buy one from Amazon or eBay._" So guess what I will be buying next.

*EDIT* - My AdBlue adapter showed up today and it worked perfectly! Since the DIN-61 canister opening is larger in diameter than the adapter, be sure to keep one hand on the adapter while you're filling the canister as it could slip off the nozzle. Trying to retrieve the adapter from the bottom of a 25-liter canister would be a major PITA!

*EDIT* - See below where I've fitted the adapter into the canister cap. Problem solved!

*EDIT* - I managed to find a Caravan Sink double action hand pump off Amazon for about 10-Euro and have fitted it into the canister cap. The double action pump means fluid moves when you push down and pull up on the pump. I cut down the aluminum spout, then picked up 2-meters of clear hose from the local hardware store and it works great! The only down side of the double-action pump is it doesn't drain back into the canister when you're done so I've had to install a little plug on the end. Works well enough.

https://www.hartleige.com/product/model-no-5b/

Long story short, if you want to save on the cost of AdBlue, buy yourself a couple of 25-liter containers, and an AdBlue Magnetic Adapter and only buy from commercial truck stops. You can get everything you need off eBay or Amazon.

For anyone who wants to turn their VW 1.8-liter AdBlue bottle into a reusable, no-spill funnel, check out this video: 




Here's a nice little technical document on how the magnetic adapter works - 
https://www.sptass.eu/sites/default/fil ... 140307.pdf

For all you tech-heads, here's the AdBlue or Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) ISO 22241:2006 standards; Diesel engines - NOx reduction Agent AUS 32 -

(22241-1, Quality Requirements) https://www.sis.se/api/document/preview/907954/
(22241-2, Test Methods) https://www.sis.se/api/document/preview/907955/
(22241-3, Handling, Transportation & Storage) https://www.sis.se/api/document/preview/909537/
(22241-4, Refilling Interface) https://www.sis.se/api/document/preview/911384/

The other thing to keep in mind is AdBlue does have an expiration date. You can find the expiration data sheet linked below. If you insist on buying it off the shelf, be sure to check the date on the bottle since there's no way of knowing how long it was in a warehouse before it ended up on the store's shelf. The date code is formatted as MMDDYY (i.e. 022817 = February 28, 2017). However, if you buy from a bulk dispenser (commercial truck stop) odds are good the bulk AdBlue tank is replenished quite frequently.

When stored at ≤86°F (30°C), AdBlue is good for 12-months. For maximum shelf life, store between 68°F (20°C) and 23°F (-5°C). The higher the storage temperature, the shorter the expiration date.

https://www.fcsdchemicalsandlubricants. ... uality.pdf


----------



## Stiff

Great info. We were lucky with the Evoque as I believe it was the last year of the 2.2 which doesn't need AdBlue. The later 2.0 Ingenium engine does though so if we went for a newer model it's something we'd have to bear in mind.
I'm seriously contemplating electric next.


----------



## LesRSV

I don't know if this is true,but I was told adblue is basically pigs urine.If it is true,you could say they are "taking the p--s" :lol:


----------



## Nidana

LesRSV said:


> I don't know if this is true,but I was told adblue is basically pigs urine.If it is true,you could say they are "taking the p--s" :lol:


i had been told exactly the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

And here's your chemistry lesson for the day. Don't worry, there won't be a test. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_exhaust_fluid

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urea


----------



## ZephyR2

LOL at VW testing station :lol:

So do you think that post diesel-gate VW group diesels, and possibly others, are injecting more Ad-blue to get their emissions in line with legislation? 
No doubt as a result of heightened public awareness of NOx issues and increased Ad-blue consumption garages are making a quick buck by upping their prices.


----------



## StuartDB

Have VW spoilt it for everyone? now all manufacturers are being looked at, Porsche stopped producing some cars entirely as they dont meet the WLTP tests on Emissions or Technical CAP Data for MPGs


----------



## CharlesTT

I do work on our BRT buses and the yard manager told me one day that if they just pee'd in in the adblue tank, they would get the same result

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Well only took me a year to get around to doing this! LOL! 

I fitted the AdBlue magnetic adapter into a spare canister cap. This makes it much easier to fill up and eliminates the risk of dropping it into the canister!

It's only intended to be used when filling up as there's no way to seal it. The black cap took a bit of trimming, and the two plastic clips on either side of the AdBlue adapter snapped it securely into the cap so it's not going anywhere!

Oddly enough, these two 25-liter canisters lasted me just about 1-year to the day.


----------

